# Spin Drift Glue Bomb restoration.



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone!

I was searching through my Sci-Fi models and I came across this :










Here's an original 1969 Aurora Spin Drift Glue Bomb that someone made up without removing flash, injection pin marks or seam lines. Just glued bare plastic to bare plastic. Even the clear glass has glue marks on it. 

I'm going to attempt to clean this kit up and rebuild it.










Here you can see some of the broken interior panels. These broke as I tried to seporate them from one another. Whoever owned this kit used a LOT of glue to put it together.










One of the cracked up window panels. Note the busted bulkhead and door. 










Some of the people and chairs...and people glued to the chairs.










The inner back panel. Note the ammount of glue "Burning" caused by over use.

So, does anyone know what colour the interior of this ship is suppose to be?

Also, are there any hard and fast rules stating that I HAVE to paint this ship in Salmon Pink and Toothpaste Green?:wave:

Also, I don't have any instructions for the kit. I think I can piece most of it together just by following the broken panels, but where do those braces go?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The actual ship is not quite the same color as the kit plastic. 

This site should be useful...

http://www.cloudster.com/Sets&Vehicles/Spindrift/SpindriftTop.htm

The kit painting guide is not correct, inside and out. The stripes are not as described, and most people forget the stripes on the rear fusilage! I recommend the excellent TSDS Spindrift decal sheet. It will save you a TON of time, even if you only use a few of the many decals. If you are ambitious it has instructions to make a few parts yourself for more accuracy and gives optional decals for both the kit parts and the new parts.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

The braces go in the control room. If you want the instructions, PM me and I will mail you the Polar Lights set.
I will be happy to pencil in some notes for recommended paint colors. 
Incidentally, the original on TV did not have pin stripes on the rear hull, that was Aurora's idea.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX for the help guys! This is going to be one heck of a challenge!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh, come now, Trevor! With your mad skills it shouldn't be too terrible!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

...I know! LOL!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Started to build this....having a problem with the top dome. It doesn't want to fit in the hole. Anyone else experiance this? What's the solution?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

1/2 of the back end was cleaned up with files and putty while the other side was left "As is" from the glue bombing kid who built the kit in the late 1960's.

This is just to show that sometimes even the worst model can get a second chance.



























The rear engine shield. Note the putty used to correct two large sink marks.









Fixing up the body work by filling in the rear pinstripe pattern. This wasn't on the studio model. 









Second view of the rear panel. A lot of filler was used on this panel in order to make everything smooth.









Even the nose had a few sink holes to fill.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

I love that you are rescuing this little model. I always feel bad for neglected models and love giving them a second chance. I have a few "saved' models in my collection that were rescued from the inevitable land fill!

Good luck, looks like you're off to a great start!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Trevor! Thats great! I have one also in this shape,I'm missing the bubble and cant seem to find a suitable replacement.Best of luck buddy!!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

That ship is one of my all time favorite kits..had it as a kid, as well as I bought the reissue in 1975...great to see you rescuing it! :thumbsup:..I came across an original issue superboy in 2004 that was in even worse condition than that..lots of glue damage and a a horrible paint job..after 2 weeks of non stop restoration, if I have to say so myself, it came out great..very true...if you take your time and stick with it, just about any old built up can be restored..

Z


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

The-Nightsky said:


> Trevor! Thats great! I have one also in this shape,I'm missing the bubble and cant seem to find a suitable replacement.Best of luck buddy!!


 
I have a spare but painted bubble lying around here ( painted from the inside) if you need it...just pm me..

Z


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Cult TV Man or someone sells a replacement bubble that is the correct shape. The real miniature had a tear drop shaped dome, not the circular one as in the kit.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm having trouble getting my circular one to fit in the hole. Any suggestions, or am I missing a part?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Just clean out the groove on the hull it sets into, or slightly bevel the bottom of the dome with a polishing stick. I think in the above pic I can see blobs of glue down in the groove where the dome seats.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That area was pretty fresh, but thwe dome itself has glue on it. Maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Trevor,
I forgot to tell you that those girders should be "steel" colored. I hope the instructions I sent you helped.
-Peter


----------

